# Best Horror Movie Soundtrack



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

In your opinion, what is absolutely the best horror movie soundtrack? I think the original Dracula is one of the best. Not to mention the main theme from Trick r Treat.


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a tough one, I have favorites but not just an all time #1 great. 

There's the John Carpenter 'Halloween' music, the Phantasm soundtrack, Lot's of Goblin 's soundtracks are great (Suspiria, Dawn Of The Dead, Phenomena, Tenebrae, ect,) The Return Of The Living Dead is a good one, Christopher Young's 'Hellraiser' score is beautiful, Night Of The Living Dead library music, Creepshow, The Deadly Spawn has a terrific soundtrack, Lucio Fulci's Zombie, The Beyond, New York Ripper 

There are so many!


----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

The Exorcist
Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I second JC's Halloween and Exorcist ( Tubular Bells). I also like tracks from Candyman. The classic Night on Bald Mountain was done by Disney as an animation. Pretty cool use of classical music.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Tubular Bells from the Exorcist is great!!! Also, the Halloween soundtrack is iconic.

As a whole soundtrack from beginning to end, I would have to say the 28 days later soundtrack.
I really love the atmosphere that the soundtrack created for the movie! So desolate!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

No full soundtrack comes to mind at the moment, but three separate songs I can think of are.

"Adagio E Cantabile"-Haydn (Interview With the Vampire)
"Estasi Dell Anima"-David Sardy (Zombieland)
"End Credits"-Bruno Coulais (Coraline)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm ... are you referring to Philip Glass's 1999 score for 1931's Dracula? The original 1931 Dracula didn't really have a musical score other than a little bit of Swan Lake during the opening (also used in the Mummy, 1932).

My favorite is probably Waxman's score for 1935's The Bride of Frankenstein. Creature from the Black Lagoon is awfully good too ... but my preferences lean towards the oldies.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I couldn't just pick one!  Some of my childhood favorites were Halloween, Phantasm, The Shining, and Suspiria. (I still LOVE them.) But I've also enjoyed Charlie Clouser's Dead Silence, Carter Burwell's Blair Witch 2: Book of Shadows, and Steve Jablonsky's The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning...and lots of others....


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, i was referring to Philip Glass and the Cronos Quartet. I would watch the movie just for that score.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is an easy one for me, now talking just Movie soundtrack it is Halloween all the way. That theme just screams Halloween to me, and yes I also like trick r treat alot.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

_The Ring_ has great music. Bought the soundtrack a couple years ago.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning and A Nightmare on Elm Street (the remake), both by Steve Jablonsky. Outstanding haunt music if your speakers can handle it as it can be bass heavy at times. The music alone will scare you.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Charlie Clouser's music is pretty badass, too.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Phenomena and Suspiria.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The original Psycho had a pretty good soundtrack.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

"Dawn of the Dead"- Goblin
"Suspiria"- Goblin
"Halloween" - John Carpenter
"The Simpsons Tree House of Horror!"


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Old School: Creature From The Black Lagoon

New School: Halloween


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

the original Nightmare On Elm Street soundtrack is one of my favorites. It just has a certain 'mood' to it. I also love the Sleepy Hollow, Trick R Treat and Halloween soundtracks.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked the original "Psycho" and "Halloween" soundtracks, but my newest favorite is the soundtrack from "Shutter". I also really liked the cello music in "The Ring"


----------

